# Three wishes



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

If you would get three wishes that you may fulfil, but only for yourself (so not worldpeace or semething like that).
What would you wish?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Wish 1 - to have magical powers

Wish 2 - meet everyone in the DP forum

Wish 3 - to get my life back.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

1. That I had the power to heal anyone of any ailment (physical, mental, etc.)

2. That I would find the love of my life and build a family.

3. Cant think of anything else.


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Rebel-punk said:


> To feel like I belonged somewhere.
> 
> To go back in time and change things.
> 
> To find somebody just like me.


We've got a similar backstory and we're both named Jess(i)e !


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Heck yeah! Good to have you here 8) This is the place where dreams come true!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

For me it is
1. Get better
2. Living on my own, leave my family/house and never look back at them.
But the problem is i think they are connected, i first have to fulfill 2 in order to get to 1 :x 
3. (thats a secret) lolz


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> This is the place where dreams come true!


it is!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Rebel-punk said:


> Rein said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Living on my own, leave my family/house and never look back at them.
> ...


Well thats the problem i can`t, i can`t get a job and the waiting list for a appartment takes years here. So i`m pretty trapped and not so free.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

1)- (mental and phisical)health for me & my baby
2)- get another job & appartment
3)- be able to visit my family


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

1: Change career, current one sucks!

That's all for now


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I was only trying to help you zip it up


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

1) live
2) love
3) be healthy


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

1) 3 more wishes
2) 3 more wishes
3) 3 more wishes

Heh heh heh. I win!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

^-^


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sirus said:


> Vixen said:
> 
> 
> > Wishes are whimsical nonsense
> ...


I wish that post hadn't been so lame.

BURRRRN


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

^-^


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sirus said:


> lol Sorry queen, I dont do drama, lighten up a little please.
> 
> Sirus.


I'm just kidding (and very tweaked). My apologies.


----------

